# Stye in the Eye.......



## novorapidboi26 (May 5, 2011)

I have had a stye for a few days now and its really doing my nut in..........

It sitting on my bottom lid of the left eye and feels really big when its not that noticeable to the outside world. Noticed there was a lump under the swelling last night and gave it a squeeze, its safe to say there is infection present....

Anyone got any tips for both relief and healing of this before I am forced to go to the docs for antiBis...........

Cheers..........


----------



## Steff (May 5, 2011)

Weird as it may sound Used tea bags work great to remove a sty from your eye simply let cool and place on eye for severel minutes a few times a day and hopefully no more sty.


----------



## Caroline (May 5, 2011)

I use an eye bath, something like Optrex and if it doesn't clear in a day or two see the doctor. I usually get them when I am stressed or run down.


----------



## Ren (May 5, 2011)

I agree with Caroline. Optrex eyebaths are the best.


----------



## Copepod (May 5, 2011)

A stye is usually a blocked eye lash root, so pulling out the offending eye lash with tweezers (or getting someone to help) should solve the problem, although repeatedly removing the same eye lash can cause it to grow inwards. At least that's what opthalmic nurse friends advised when I had a stye away from home.


----------



## AlisonM (May 5, 2011)

I use the tea bag thing too as I have a bad reaction to Optrex. I get one a year maybe, usually on the upper lid of my left eye.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (May 5, 2011)

Pulling lashes out does not sound like fun...........I did manage to get a little drop of *stuff* out by squeezing, it sounds horrible, coz it is.........


I will definitely try the tea bag steff................as I have had it a few days it seems as though I might need some medicinal help to get rid.............booo....


----------



## Steff (May 5, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> .......
> 
> 
> I will definitely try the tea bag steff................
> ...


----------



## novorapidboi26 (May 5, 2011)

Steffie said:


> novorapidboi26 said:
> 
> 
> > .......
> ...


----------



## Jennywren (May 5, 2011)

I with copepod works everytime


----------



## margie (May 5, 2011)

My OH suffers with Blepharitis (think that's how its spelt) - it means he is more likely to get styes - he was told to clean his eyes using a cotton bud and diluted baby shampoo.


----------



## magic arrow (May 5, 2011)

margie said:


> My OH suffers with Blepharitis (think that's how its spelt) - it means he is more likely to get styes - he was told to clean his eyes using a cotton bud and diluted baby shampoo.



My OH also suffers - diluted baby shampoo or dissolved bicarbonate of soda works for him.

For a stye I've always used a warm teaspoon - sounds odd I know, but it's what my mum taught me to do.

Basically I would get a mug of boiling water and place a teaspoon in it to heat up. Putting the back of the warm spoon (not too warm mind) on the stye helps.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (May 5, 2011)

Does the heat from these methods purely relief discomfort or does it help draw out puss etc..........


----------



## Steff (May 5, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Steffie said:
> 
> 
> > novorapidboi26 said:
> ...


----------



## margie (May 5, 2011)

Cleaning with the diluted baby shampoo when it starts to seep will stop the puss getting into your eye and potentially causing other issues. Can't really comment on the heat question.


----------



## Steff (May 5, 2011)

Ive also heard of rubbing a gold ring on the eye or gently lay a sliced bit of raw potato over it........All very weird


----------



## novorapidboi26 (May 5, 2011)

Steffie said:


> novorapidboi26 said:
> 
> 
> > Steffie said:
> ...


----------



## Jennywren (May 5, 2011)

Good Luck with job interviews , i work for the council too


----------



## MCH (May 5, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Ive also heard of rubbing a gold ring
> All very weird



Weird  - yes, but it actually works for me anyway. (I didn't believe it the first time I tried it either! )


----------



## MCH (May 5, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Steffie said:
> 
> 
> > novorapidboi26 said:
> ...


----------



## Izzi (May 7, 2021)

novorapidboi26 said:


> I have had a stye for a few days now and its really doing my nut in..........
> 
> It sitting on my bottom lid of the left eye and feels really big when its not that noticeable to the outside world. Noticed there was a lump under the swelling last night and gave it a squeeze, its safe to say there is infection present....
> 
> ...


I get styes. A lot. No-one really notices because it comes in the same place on the inside rim of my top eyelid on my right eye. I do the whole cotton bud/baby shampoo thing but it doesn't seem to work for me. Better is a cotton wool pad with very hot water squeezed out and applied as a compress but because its inside that's a bit problematic! Last night I discovered that an unperfumed baby wipe, wiped gently over it, gave me a bit of relief. I've had antibiotic ointment which helped a bit, you're only supposed to use the one I had for 5 days but although it gave me some ease from the discomfort, the stye was still there. Back to the doctor for me. Good luck with it


----------



## Loobyloo (May 7, 2021)

Perhaps ask your pharmacist. It will be lot easier than contacting a doctor at the moment.


----------



## Leadinglights (May 7, 2021)

There used to be something called Golden Eye ointment which worked magic, don't know if that is still around.


----------



## grovesy (May 7, 2021)

Izzi said:


> I get styes. A lot. No-one really notices because it comes in the same place on the inside rim of my top eyelid on my right eye. I do the whole cotton bud/baby shampoo thing but it doesn't seem to work for me. Better is a cotton wool pad with very hot water squeezed out and applied as a compress but because its inside that's a bit problematic! Last night I discovered that an unperfumed baby wipe, wiped gently over it, gave me a bit of relief. I've had antibiotic ointment which helped a bit, you're only supposed to use the one I had for 5 days but although it gave me some ease from the discomfort, the stye was still there. Back to the doctor for me. Good luck with it


Are you sure it is a Stye? As a child I had a cyst on my eye lid that kept getting infected, until I had it removed.


----------



## chaoticcar (May 7, 2021)

I bought Golden eye ointment recently as advised by the pharmacist I was quite surprised because I had it as a child (77 now!) But it still works 
  Carol


----------



## trophywench (May 7, 2021)

chaoticcar said:


> I bought Golden eye ointment recently as advised by the pharmacist I was quite surprised because I had it as a child (77 now!) But it still works
> Carol


@carol, had your mom used to rub your eye with her clean wedding ring first, before sighing and visiting the chemist to buy another tube of ointment? - remember saying to my sis when she chose a patterned wedding ring - don't try to cure any styes with that when you have kids!    

Didn't know it was still available.  (Wonder if you can still get Pickles Ointment for 'cradle cap' ? - their hard skin remover ointment was brill for feet too when the pumice stone failed  .....)

If the Golden Eye ointment fails - ask to be ref'd to opthalmology at the hosp, because if it is a cyst not a stye - they DO need to be surgically removed otherwise they keep rearing their ugly little heads again and again and again.


----------



## Izzi (May 7, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> There used to be something called Golden Eye ointment which worked magic, don't know if that is still around.


That's for conjunctivitis, pharmacist gave me antibiotic ointment for the stye


----------



## Totalwar (May 8, 2021)

antibiotic ointment for the stye and still there after week warm water towel rub stye that Dr told me to do.


----------



## chaoticcar (May 8, 2021)

Izzi said:


> That's for conjunctivitis, pharmacist gave me antibiotic ointment for the stye


My Golden eye ointment was definitely for styes as a child 
Carol


----------



## trophywench (May 8, 2021)

chaoticcar said:


> My Golden eye ointment was definitely for styes as a child
> Carol


Yep.


----------



## Drummer (May 8, 2021)

When I was quite young I used to get styes, and a freshly washed flannel dipped in hot water and rung out, then put onto the eye as soon as it could be done without pain often would stop it becoming a problem, but if it did grow and grow it would open up one day and empty itself, with a little encouragement.
I think that the warmth softens the blockage and it eases out bit by bit, particularly if the eyelid is wiped and kept clean.


----------



## Izzi (May 16, 2021)

chaoticcar said:


> My Golden eye ointment was definitely for styes as a child
> Carol


You're absolutely right


----------



## trophywench (May 17, 2021)

@novorapidboi26 - so, what happened then?


----------



## grovesy (May 17, 2021)

trophywench said:


> @novorapidboi26 - so, what happened then?


He started this this thread 10years ago.


----------



## trophywench (May 17, 2021)

Gawd - a resurrected thread - sorry, all !


----------

